# a few pictures...



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

These were from at my folk's house...I uploaded them there but never got around to posting them. So...since we are waiting for the ball to drop, I thought I'd share 










Hilarious smish











With their auntie (my sister)











Tayyyylor! He looks a LOT like Oakley, but is colored like Trig.











He likes to hang out with my brother a LOT.











Noodle waiting for hand-outs











The boys outside exploring












She really liked it up there on this rock, the boys were busy digging around in the leaves.











They want to know why we don't have a huge yard like this at home?











Christmas morning...her face is hilarious here. She ADORES this sister.






















He'd SOOOO never be allowed to do this at home!



HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww bless your pups so glad they had a good time


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

flippedstars said:


> These were from at my folk's house...I uploaded them there but never got around to posting them. So...since we are waiting for the ball to drop, I thought I'd share
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I love this picture! LOOk at those eyes! :daisy:




> I thought this was Trigger :lol:





> A girl after my own heart :love2:





> Teehee, Bryco you're so silly!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

glad they had fun  you ended up with some awesome pics , love the first one of Oakley


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Fab pics. I lovvveeeee Oakley x


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I love that last one of Bryco...You can tell by the facial expression that it's something we don't always get away with! 

They are all precious!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww looks like they had a fabulous time!!! Gorgeous pics.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Great pictures LOVE the last picture of Bryco...he's such a cutie. Glad you made it home safe


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

What great pics...I must say I love the one of Noodle waiting for handouts!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, those are great pic.s. I never seem to get really good pic.s


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Great pictures! Makes me want another chi already! They are all so cute and individual in their own ways. I love it.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Just seeing this now, adorable! I love Bryco's face at the table.. ha ha


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Cute pictures! And that is such an awesome yard! We had a random day last week when it went up to 65 here and I took the chis for a walk in the woods, they had such a blast crunching on the leaves. Taylor is a cutie! I like his spotted little neck. 
LOVE the smug little look on Brycos face sitting up at the table! Too funny.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

*squealing* ooooh they're soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I just love Bryco


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sooooo cute!  Really great quality pics!!
Your sister is so pretty too!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> What great pics...I must say I love the one of Noodle waiting for handouts!


Great pics! Yeah, that one ^ is my favorite too, lol...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol Awww they are so adorable in their little outfits!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I love them all!! I thought that was trigger too at first hahaha!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww So cute! i love ur fur fam!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, so cute.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Such a cute gang! x


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

Awwwwww!!! :love5: what sweet little babies! I love their little outfits too.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

great pics, I have to say, the pic at the bottom there is a blue and yellow dinner plate, My hubby and I had that exact dinner set when we very 1st moved out of home together 13 years ago!!!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

The outfits are adorable. All your babies are lovely, with Noodle looking like she came straight out of the Teddy Bear Factory.


----------

